# The Pure Pwnage Thread



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 5, 2008)

This thread is dedicated to Pure Pwnage, a mockumentary series with each episode about 25min, and it describes the life of a pro gamer.

Official website: www.PurePwnage.com

Download all episodes: *www.purepwnage.com/downloadepisodes.html

Whether you are a gamer or not, you GOT to check this out. Its one of the best series I have ever come across, paid and free ones included. New episodes are released every 3 months or so.

I have downloaded the high quality DivX versions of all episodes till date from the download site, and its about 3.2GB. Trust me guys, its worth it.

*have fun n00bs!*


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh well...honestly I've nvr downloaded more than 667MB in one day till date


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 5, 2008)

Each episode is anywhere between 100 and 250mb. Average is 170MB. Download them indivudually.


----------



## ico (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought someone wants to get pwned by me in UrT......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 9, 2008)

so anybody seen it ?


----------



## fieldgunner (Oct 9, 2008)

my current data tfr rate on reliance bloody plug to surf? 2 kbps...

so, no i haven't seen it ...

but it sounds interesting...maybe i'll tell my brother in the UK to d/l and mail me a dvd...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 10, 2008)

^^Where do you stay ? Maybe I can mail you the DVD. I am in bangalore.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2009)

Bump.

Episode 19 releasing pretty soon. Troy Dixon, who plays T-bag, died in a car accident which resulted in a huge dely in next episode.


----------



## ico (May 13, 2009)

*img26.imageshack.us/img26/9753/shot0068t.th.jpg

I make 'pros' look like n00bs. They accept the reality and fall beneath teh almighty......lolz 



MetalheadGautham said:


> Troy Dixon, who plays T-bag, died in a car accident which resulted in a huge dely in next episode.


RIP...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2009)

If you want the single video which will make you want to watch the whole series, here it is:

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=abOkSwL8yZI

BOOM HEADSHOT!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2009)

If you want the single video which will make you want to watch the whole series, here it is:

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=abOkSwL8yZI

BOOM HEADSHOT!


----------



## ico (May 13, 2009)

^ watching...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2009)

Finished ?


----------



## ico (May 13, 2009)

lol, yea. That Ganja guy seems a maniac to me.

Will download today.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2009)

You will enjoy the portion just-before this section.

He says "My dad's in the army, but all I can think of is game. I wanna join the army some day, since its mostly like FPS, only with much better graphics. I heard there are no spawn points there..."


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2009)

You will enjoy the portion just-before this section.

He says "My dad's in the army, but all I can think of is game. I wanna join the army some day, since its mostly like FPS, only with much better graphics. I heard there are no spawn points there..."


----------



## ico (May 13, 2009)

hahaha niaaaa


----------



## ico (May 15, 2009)

*www.avatarsplus.com/d/17592-2/bhs6lg.gif

thanx gautham... it seriously rocks.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 21, 2009)

"My heart is beating, my heart is beating and my hands are shaking, my hands are shaking but I am still playing and I am still getting head-shots and it's like BOOM HEADSHOT and BOOM HEADSHOT and BOOOOOOM ...HEADSHOOOT!"

 FPS Doug ftw!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 30, 2009)

Nice. An FPS doug fanclub already 

So anybody watched the FULL series yet ? FPS Dough is just ONE of the characters you know ? That too not the major guy.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 30, 2009)

I can dance all day I can dance all day!


----------



## Cool Joe (May 30, 2009)

BTW, did you guys know that Sunny is buying the *<3 <3 <3* T-shirt which Tagi wears?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 30, 2009)

^^Really ? ROFL


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2009)

I am thinking of buying the BOOM HEADSHOT tee and the FPS Doug keychain but lemme see if they ship here .



Spoiler



Doug is turn out to be a bad guy [/end spoiler]


----------



## hullap (May 30, 2009)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYSpJEbWhs4
hhaahaha -> see 5:18


----------



## hullap (May 30, 2009)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxbDa04InFU&NR=1
hahaha


----------



## Cool Joe (May 30, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Doug is turn out to be a bad guy [/end spoiler]





Spoiler



Watch all the episodes


----------



## Cool Joe (May 31, 2009)

Check out this UrT video of mine guys. Size is ~3 mb so watch it in high quality.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Axt4EPNgVUQ

BOOM HEADSHOT!


----------



## ico (May 31, 2009)

hahaha....Did you modify the zpak000_assets.pk3 and replaced a sound file?


----------



## Cool Joe (May 31, 2009)

^Yup 
Only I will be able to hear it, but I still like it


----------



## ico (May 31, 2009)

^ I knew.

AFAIK you'll not be able to enter servers who */sv_pure* as *1* because this setting will not allow you to load modified *.pk3* files and enter the server.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 31, 2009)

Yeah but not to worry, I still have my old .pk3 file.


----------



## ico (May 31, 2009)

Then it's fine...

There are many *hahahaha* sounds too.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 31, 2009)

Yeah, I discovered those too


----------



## max_demon (May 31, 2009)

can anyone mail me these episodes on a dvd . i will burn sexeducation show both seasons in return


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 1, 2009)

max_demon said:


> can anyone mail me these episodes on a dvd .


I can try. Whats your location ?
I have a CD Mailer Envelop with me.


> i will burn sexeducation show both seasons in return


WTF is that ? Study material for midgets on how they were created ? 



@psychological: No spoilers please. Especially from an ill-informed guy like yourself who didn't even SEE all the episodes. I saw everything released till date.

I R GONNA MICRO YOU


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 1, 2009)

^I have seen season 1... nothing more... yet to download S2.


----------



## max_demon (Jun 1, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I can try. Whats your location ?
> I have a CD Mailer Envelop with me.
> 
> WTF is that ? Study material for midgets on how they were created ?
> ...



I am from nagpur , dont worry sexeducation is good one it is telecasted at great britin . i can mail other things too. btw what is your location ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 1, 2009)

max_demon said:


> I am from nagpur , dont worry sexeducation is good one it is telecasted at great britin . i can mail other things too. btw what is your location ?


I'm from bangalore.
I can only ship local so I guess you need to ask psychological when he finishes downloading all episodes.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 2, 2009)

Its Psychosocial... and I live in Gujarat.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2009)

did you see the fight between jermey and doug after which they get back together ? Really funny CoD4 fight.


----------



## Joker (Jun 3, 2009)

i m like fps doug


----------



## MireilleDarc (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, I dont know what to do with all this attention...LOL..I used to own a board myself, and we always had a help thread, and we needed one here. and I also want to thank the mod who listened to my PM and pinned this


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 8, 2009)

Director Geoff Lapire(Kyle) has left the show
*forums.purepwnage.com/index.php?showtopic=90208


----------

